# POTEMAYOxMOOGLE



## [M]artin (Apr 25, 2013)

*So I get this request in my inbox, right?:*

*



			I need Potemayo, looking at a Moogle with a curious face
		
Click to expand...

* 
*So I did this thing:*







*And if you're into workflow *_(click spoiler)_*:*


Spoiler



Rough Lines:






Flat Colors, Line Cleanup:






Details Added:






Final:







 
*Initial Research:*






*Postmortem:*






*Character Sketches/Progression:*











*k.*


----------



## Rydian (Apr 25, 2013)

This was actually pretty interesting.


----------



## Costello (Apr 25, 2013)

I have no idea what this is about, but I like it
I feel like Joey (Matt LeBlanc) in an art gallery


----------



## Devin (Apr 25, 2013)

+999999 for doing dat request. She's gonna love it. ;O;


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 25, 2013)

Why is the moogles mouth​Over there?​


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 25, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Why is the moogles mouth​Over there?​


Style,
exaggeration,​​CARTUUUNS​​(I do wut I wan)​


----------



## mameks (Apr 25, 2013)

and this is why i love you [M]


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm really confused.


----------



## DCG (Apr 25, 2013)

It looks awesome XD


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 25, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'm really confused.






^ Does that clear things up?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 25, 2013)

[M]artin said:


> ^ Does that clear things up?


----------



## DaggerV (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't know what this is, but I like it.


----------



## Orc (Apr 26, 2013)

REQUEST:​*Draw Orc and [M]artin as Pico and Chico from Boku no Pico*​


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 26, 2013)

Dafuq did I just watch? 

I have never been so mindfucked in my entire life.


----------

